# INTERNATIONAL UPDATE



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

PHONE HAS BEEN RINGING OFF THE HOOK TODAY, PEOPLE ARE TRYING TO BEAT THE EARLY ENTRY DEADLINE TO SAVE MONEY!! REMINDER TO BE ELGIBLE FOR EARLY ENTRY REFUND DRAWING IT NEEDS TO BE POSTMARKED BY JUNE 24TH (TOMMORROW)!!IT ALSO SAVE ABOUT $200 DOLLARS ALSO!! 

IF YOU WANT TO USE A CREDIT CARD YOU MAY CALL THE PBGFC @ 850-453-4638 AND DO IT OVER THE PHONE!! IF YOU DO IT BY TOMMORROW(JUNE 24TH)YOU ARE STILL ELGIBLE FOR DISCOUNT ($860.00 FOR 4ANGLERS)AND DRAWING!! ALSO YOU MAY REGISTER @ CAPTAINS MEETING AS WELL!

SOME OF THE WINNERS FROM BILOXI AND EMERALD COAST ARE ALREADY IN!! JUST TO NAME A FEW!

SEA HUNTER-BLUE MARLINWINNER OF BILOXI

FIRST CHOICE- 1ST AND 3RD TUNA EMERALD COAST

REEL ADDICTION- 2ND DOLPHIN, 2ND WAHOO, 3RD CATCH&RELEASE EMERALD COAST

I HAVE SEVERAL MORE AND I HAVE TALKED TO "THE BLUEWATER GODS" AND BY NEXT WEEK THEY HAVE PROMISED THERE WILL BE COBALT BLUE WATER @ THE "EDGE":letsdrink

SO WHO ELSE IN OR PLANNING ON IT!!

WWW.PBGFC.COM


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

If all goes well, gladiator will be making it's International debut. Looking forward to it:usaflag


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

daddytime , check your pm and i hope all goes well with the work on the gladiator we sure missed you last we week @ the JR. Angler tourney:usaflag


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

FEW MORE WINNERS I FORGOT TO LIST THAT ARE ALREADY ENTERED!! 

"YOU NEVER KNOW!" FIRST PLACE DOLPHIN- EMERALD COAST

"LADY ANN"- THIRD PLACE TUNA - BILOXI

THESE ARE JUST SOME OF THE ONES FROM LAST WEEK THAT I RECEIVED I HAVE A BUNCH MORE JUST HAVENT PROCESSED THEM YET! SO DONT FREAK OUT IF YOU HAVE SENT YOURS IN AND DONT SEE YOUR NAME!!

ALSO, THE "LUNA SEA" WAS THE WINNER OF OUR ENTRY FOR 2009 TOURNEY DRAWING FROM LAST YEARS AWARDS BRUNCH!!:usaflag

WWW.PBGFC.COM


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

We may be stepping in water over our heads. But we sent our entry fee in so I guess we will sea what happens next week. Good Luck to all . I would love to see a 1000# marlin from some one. Gene and Crew


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

THANK YOU GENE!! WHAT BOAT ARE YOU GOING TO BE ON?? WITH THE TUNA DOLPHIN WAHOO AGGREGATE DIVISION ANYBODY HAS A CHANCE NO MATTER SIZE OF BOAT!! LOOK UNDER PINNED TOPIC ON PRE=TOURNAMENT TALK TO SEE HOW A SMALL BOAT COULD DO VERY WELL IN THIS TOURNEY!!:usaflag

WWW.PBGFC.COM


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *recess (6/23/2009)*We may be stepping in water over our heads. But we sent our entry fee in so I guess we will sea what happens next week. Good Luck to all . I would love to see a 1000# marlin from some one. Gene and Crew




Your own advice gene.Never know unless you go.LOL



If there is any boats fishing this tourney that need a hand i can be a big help.finances are keepiong me from entering but if anyone needs someone to help set the spreads,clear grass,gaff fish I would be more than happy to go along.I really need to get out of the house.

I dont talk much and can stay out of the way untill someone needs me.



Dont want no part of the cut just want to be on the water watching baits pulled behind the boat.I have a bunch of good lures also including some good wahoo stuff and a few marlin lures i can bring along.All tournement rigged


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

:usaflagHERE ARE A FEW MORE PROCESSED SOME YOU WILL RECOGNIZE FROM THE FORUM!!

"TEAM SHANKSTA"

"TEAM TRIPLE XXX"

"GUNFIGHTER"

"BUY THE YARD"

"RESTITUTION III"

WWW.PBGFC.COM


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (6/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *recess (6/23/2009)*We may be stepping in water over our heads. But we sent our entry fee in so I guess we will sea what happens next week. Good Luck to all . I would love to see a 1000# marlin from some one. Gene and Crew
> ...


Will not trying to be rude, BUT for some reason thats hard to believe :moon

j/k.....hope you guys tear em up


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *bully48 (6/23/2009)*THANK YOU GENE!! WHAT BOAT ARE YOU GOING TO BE ON AND WHAT SIZE??


 Our boat is a 31 T Contender. And my normal crew of Tim,Rob Brad and myself. You can not miss it's color, gel coat Purple with Black mercs. I hope we did not jinx the event with bad weather. We have a new crewmember of 7 months. And since he came aboard every time we go with him we incounter bad weather. But the three times he has missed fishing with us the weather has been great. We are going to take him to a witch doctor next week in N.O. We are a loyal crew and will not cast him adift (but we have thought about it offshore). If we do have bad weather, well let just say a human sacrafice may be in order . Tight lines. Let's go fishing. Gene


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

GOOD DEAL WE ARE GLAD TO HAVE YOU!! AND JUST SO YOU KNOW THER ARE SOME SMALLER BOATS THAN YOU WHO ARE REGULARS IN THIS TOURNEY AND DO VERY WELL!! I KNOW "SHANKSTA" IS A 26 I BELIEVE AND "CHI CHI 1 IS A 28 AND HAS BEEN HOT THIS YEAR!! LOOK AT THE PINNED TOPIC UNDER PRE-TOURNEY TALK SOMETHING FOR YOU TO THINK ABOUT:usaflag

WWW.PBGFC.COM


----------



## Jadedlady (Oct 5, 2007)

This is a great tournament for the Family as well. We have had Ladies and Juniors take home the big prize several times. Also we are affordable,payout cash, and high quality prizes not binoculars andTV's. Also what other tournament can you have your family come watchyou weigh in your winning catch and then have fireworks set offto celebrate.

Looking forward to a fun tournament!:usaflag


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

STILL WORKING ON GETTING EARLY ENTRIES PROCESSED!! BUT HERE IS A FEW MORE THAT ARE IN!! 

"CONUNDRUM"

"QUEST"

"DREAM BOAT"

REMEMBER TO GET EARLY DISCOUNT ($860 FOUR ANGLERS) AND BE ELGIBLE FOR DRAWING TO WIN BACK YOUR ENTRY FEE!! IT EITHER NEEDS TO BE POSTMARKED WITH TODAYS DATE JUNE 24TH OR CALL PBGFC @ 850-453-4638 TO DO IT OVER PHONE WITH CREDIT CARD!! SHOULD BE A GREAT TIME FOR ALL:usaflag


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

FEW MORE PROCESSED!! STILL NOT TO LATE GET DISCOUNT CAN EITHER GET IT IN MAIL NOW!! OR CALL IT IN!!FOR THOSE WANTING TO WAIT YOU CAN EITHER DO NIGHT OF CAPTS BANQ. OR CALL BEFORE THEN TO AVOID LINES!! WWW.PBGFC.COM: :usaflag

"RECESS"

"LADY LORETTA II"

"DOUBLE DOWN"

"SAMANTHA"

"ENDLESS SUMMER"


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Lil' Ti may be there, to soon to say for sure. Good luck to all who make out.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

good deal richard would love to have you!! we have a lot of boats who watch the weather and the water before commiting!! hope to see you next week!!:usaflag

www.pbgfc.com


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

STILL HAVE A LOT OF BOATS CALLING ASKING ABOUT EARLY REGISTRATION! SHOULD BE A GOOD TURNOUT!! YOU MAY STILL PREREGISTER ($1075 MIN 4 ANGLERS) BY PHONE OR MAIL CHECK IN UNTIL DAY BEFORE CAPTAINS MEETING!! ON JULY1 YOU MUST REGISTER @ CAPTAINS MEETING 6PM NEW WORLD LANDING 600 SOUTH PALAFOX DOWNTOWN P'COLA!! SEE YOU THEN :usaflag



WWW.PBGFC.COM


----------



## Team Triple X (Oct 9, 2007)

Who are these Bluewater Gods you speak of that say the water will be at the edge and how do I go about getting there phone #.


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

> *Team Triple X (6/25/2009)*Who are these Bluewater Gods you speak of that say the water will be at the edge and how do I go about getting there phone #.


YOU JUST HAVE TO BELIEVE:angel

LIST IS GROWING GETTING READY TO PUT UPDATED LIST IN A FEW:usaflag


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

EARLY ENTRY REGISTRATION IS GOING GREAT HERE IS LIST OF WHO ARE PREGESTERED WITH "MONEY" IN HAND ONLY!! I HAVE SEVERAL WHO HAVE CALLED AND SAID IT IS IN THE MAIL & WE USUALLY HAVE A LOT OF BOATS REGISTER NIGHT OF!!YOU WILL NOTICE A WIDE VARIETY OF SIZES OF BOATS! THIS IS ONE THING THAT MAKES THE THE INTERNATIONAL SPECIAL!! A 24 FOOTER FISHING WITH A 64 FOOTER!!:usaflag

"FIRST CHOICE" 60' HATTERAS NEW ORLEANS

"TRIPLE XXX" 35' BERTRAMPENSACOLA

"YOU NEVER KNOW!" 64' VIKING DESTIN

"RECESS" 31' CONTENDER PENSACOLA

"QUEST" 48 G&S PENSACOLA

"SHANGKSTA" 26'6 SHAMROCK PENSACOLA

"LADY ANN" 60 DAUPHIN ISLAND

RESTITUTION III" 45 CABOGULF BREEZE

"LADY LORETTA II" 38' LUHRS PENSACOLA

" GUNFIGHTER" 65' BLACKWELLORANGE BEACH

"DOUBLE DOWN" 28 TRITON PENSACOLA

"SEA HUNTER" 62' RESMONDO ORANGE BEACH

"REEL ADDICTION" 56' VIKING PENSACOLA

"BUY THE YARD" 43' VIKING PENSACOLA

"ROAD SHOW" 24' TOPAZ PENSACOLA

"SAMANTHA" 35' CAROLINA GULF BREEZE

"COMMODE COMMANDER" 26 GLACIER BAY ORANGE BEACH

"OLIVIA LEE" 31' BERTRAM ORANGE BEACH

" CONUNDRUM" 61' VIKING ORANGE BEACH

"DREAM BOAT" 30' CUSTOM ORANGE BEACH

"JUBILEE" 31' CABO GULF SHORES

"ENDLESS SUMMER" 36' ALBEMARLE PENSACOLA

"FOR PETES SAKE" 43' BERTRAM PENSACOLA

"LUNA SEA" 28' PRO SPORTS PENSACOLA

"MIXED NUTS" 47' RIVERIA DESTIN

"DOCTOR J" 52' VIKING ORANGE BEACH

WWW.PBGFC.COM


----------



## Cuz (Oct 1, 2007)

Were in. "For Petes Sake". It's going to be a fun time!:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

"EARLY" ENTRIES HAVE NOWSURPASSED PREVIOUS YEARSTOURNEYS EARLY ENTRIES!!SHOULD BE A GREAT TURNOUT IF CAPTAINS MEETING REGISTRATION GOES WELL!! STILL HAVE PEOPLE CALLING OVER PHONE TO REGISTER YOU MAY DO THAT OR DO IT NIGHT OF CAPTAINS MEETING SEE YOU THERE:usaflag

ALSO FOR THOSE WHO ARE NOT ABLE TO FISH COME DOWN TO THE WEIGH INS @ DELUNA PARK AND WATCH THE BOATS COME IN AND FISH WEIGHED!! WE WILL HAVE T-SHIRTS FOR SELL AS WELL AS BEER VENDOR THERE WILL BE BLEACHERS AND GRASS AREA IN PARK TO SIT IN!! FRI JULY3RD 5PM -9PM!! SAT 3PM- 7PM BOATS HAVE TO BE IN LINE BY 7 BUT WEIGH INS PROBABLY WONT WRAP UP UNTIL 9-10PM STICK AROUND AND WATCH FIREWORKS:usaflag

ENTRIES PROCESSED TODAY

"DOCTOR J"- WINNING BLUE MARLIN IN MBGFC MEMORIAL DAY

"MIXED NUTS"

WWW.PBGFC.COM


----------



## gwhite33 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mixed Nuts in it to win it all.


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

What happened to the days when $500 could get you entered in this tourney??? We won small boat tag and release twice and third place tag and release OVERALL once, not to mention placing in the meat fisha couple timesin a 25' Seacat! Ever since the club raised the entry we can't afford to fish it anymore, it really sucks!! Anyone in a small boat can beat the big boys on any given day, good luck everyone...we will be watching from the sidelines again this year.


----------

